# removing fish from gulf



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

what is the thingy called that sucks/removes fish from coral and what not?


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

slurp gun


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats what I thought it was...where can I find one?


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Google slurp gun. Don't know if any local shops have them. Hopefully if they do, someone will chime in. The dive shop "Deep Six" in Vero Beach has them and they have a website you can get them at.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

you most likely can find one at

www.divers-supply.comalso.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

If I may offer an opinion. I used to have a slurp gun back when I had a saltwater aqaurium. However, I found that by using aLarge CLEAR plasticbag (1/2 the size of a big garbage bag) and a little cat food stored ina squeeze bottle (I used anold suntanoil bottle that had been cleaned out). I caught a lot more tropical fish than with the slurp gun.While snorkeling or diving I would open up the bagunderwater squeeze out my bait near the opening of the bag andthe fish I wasafter wouldmost often swin right into the bag.

I recommendthe low tech approach before I would purchase a slurp gun.

Mark W


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *markw4321 (8/8/2009)*If I may offer an opinion. I used to have a slurp gun back when I had a saltwater aqaurium. However, I found that by using aLarge CLEAR plasticbag (1/2 the size of a big garbage bag) and a little cat food stored ina squeeze bottle (I used anold suntanoil bottle that had been cleaned out). I caught a lot more tropical fish than with the slurp gun.While snorkeling or diving I would open up the bagunderwater squeeze out my bait near the opening of the bag andthe fish I wasafter wouldmost often swin right into the bag.
> 
> I recommendthe low tech approach before I would purchase a slurp gun.
> 
> Mark W


I have to agree with this method, it does way less damage and shocks the fish less. If caught at any depth at all remember to bring them up extremely slow so as to not bend them.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Tru that lobsterman....thanks guys, good idea


----------



## RocKeTFish (Aug 8, 2009)

> *lobsterman (8/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *markw4321 (8/8/2009)*If I may offer an opinion. I used to have a slurp gun back when I had a saltwater aqaurium. However, I found that by using aLarge CLEAR plasticbag (1/2 the size of a big garbage bag) and a little cat food stored ina squeeze bottle (I used anold suntanoil bottle that had been cleaned out). I caught a lot more tropical fish than with the slurp gun.While snorkeling or diving I would open up the bagunderwater squeeze out my bait near the opening of the bag andthe fish I wasafter wouldmost often swin right into the bag.
> ...




Two good pieces of advice. I've always used the biggest ziplocks (I only caught very small fish for my 30 gallon tank) I could find that have a ZIPPER to close them because they are much easier to close underwater. And don't forget you need to have a fishing license, and make sure you know the rules too. A buddy of mine got an expensive lesson a while back. Good luck!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I once taked to a guy who did a lot of live specimen collecting. He said that stopping at the half way mark is as critical as coming up slowly.


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Agree with the low tech approach. Haven't tried it, but I have used a slurp gun. Found one on the bottom one time. Not really any way to use the gun andnot cause some stress or injury to the fish. 

Understand why I found it, the original user probably threw it away.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We can get them (MBT), but as others have said they're not all that and they're pretty expensive for what they are.I'd recommend using a bag or collection net instead.


----------

